
Apple renames OS X to macOS - nimeshneema
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/13/11906214/apple-mac-os-10-announced-features-siri-wwdc-2016
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11895750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11895750),
which ended up with the more active discussion.

------
baldfat
This really looks like the barrier between iOS and OS X have been kicked down
fully. I am wondering if anyone is going to see this as an improvement?

